# *



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

*


----------



## japonica (May 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Mama. You picked a beautiful name...and he knows he was loved. He just does.


----------



## twirlygirl (Sep 26, 2006)

I can't imagine how difficult it was to share this. My heart is aching for you, I'm just so so sorry.


----------



## iamleabee (Jul 28, 2005)

lots and lots of love to you mama


----------



## michanders4 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing Soren's story Mischievium. I think about you often and want you to know how often you are thought about by all of us.


----------



## Seedlings (Dec 20, 2007)

mischievium ~ I am so sorry







. You have been thru so much and I am so sorry you are going thru this. I am very honored that you shared Soren with us. He is a beautiful angel. I am just so sorry that you have to experience this pain. I am praying for you and your family. As one who experienced a loss after infertility I am just so sorry for your loss. Please continue to talk to us because we are all here for you.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry, mama. What a beautiful name you gave him.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

I am so sorry. Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you for sharing him with us. I am so sorry you're here.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so so sorry. My heart just aches for you. Thank you for sharing him w/us. He knows he is loved.


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

I`m so sorry for your loss.







I have been thinking about you and praying for you as well. Your baby KNOWS you love him. During those nine months that you carried him in your womb he was the happiest little baby.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

he knows he was loved and you will always love him. you are a mother- his mother- forever.

i only understand in theory, as a mother, in my worst night mares. i am so very angry/heartbroken/confused this happened to you. i feel honored to read his birth story. i think of you guys many times each day and pray for healing. slow, steady, strong and lasting healing.


----------



## kerrybennysmama (Jun 15, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. I just dont understand why things like this happen. What a beautiful name. I am wishing peace for you during this difficult time.


----------



## Sleepyheaded_Mama (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh Lord this story reads like I wrote it myself when my Liam was stillborn in 2003. It is still so fresh in my mind, I can still feel his limp weight in my arms and smell his hair. I am so sorry you have to go through this mama. It takes a long, loooooong time, but eventually you do get used to loving them where they are now, instead of where you _wish_ they were. One of the hardest parts is when you try to go back out into the world, the things some people will say to you out of ignorance or stupidity will rip the wound further. Hang in there. Pray. I hope you get some answers, but either way, know that Soren is well aware how very much you love him. I wish you peace mama.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your story with us.


----------



## Murph12334 (Nov 12, 2003)

Many more







s for you mama!


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

My heart breaks for you. I hope sharing your story helped a little, and that you will find peace and healing down the road. I know you will always remember your beloved son.


----------



## Lindsay1234 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank you so much for sharing your story, Im sure it was extremely hard to do. And also, thank you for being on this pregnancy journey with me and the other April mommies, I hope you feel all the love and support we are sending you!!!!!


----------



## KnittingTigers (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh Mischievium, it wasn't supposed to be this way. I am so, so sorry.

Thank you for sharing your beautiful heartbreaking story. Every baby should be that loved and wanted.








Soren Emery


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

I am crying for your sweet baby. I'm so sorry, mama. Peace and healing to you.


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

I am just so sorry. Thank you for sharing your story. Soren Emery. What a beautiful name, and I am sure, a beautiful boy.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh, Mama, I'm crying so hard for you... thank you for sharing the story of your beautiful baby's birth.








:


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

mama - I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## caro113 (Aug 25, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am so happy though that you were able to keep him with you for so long. I'm sure that was extremely helpful for you and will definitely be a key part of your healing.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your little boy's birth with us. I wish you gentle days.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Mama I cannot imagine your pain and am so sorry for your loss














s


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you for sharing Soren's story with us....I wish you peace









He sure does know he was loved, how could he know anything other than love


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Mischevium - There really are no words to express my sorrow.







I remember you from the infertility threads. I am so, so, so sorry.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I am so sorry







Take care of yourself


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Thank you for sharing your story wit us. Soren Emery is a beautiful name. I know that he knows how loved and missed he is. I can just imagine all of our kiddos somewhere, playing and watching us.







I hope the next few weeks are as easy as possible on you. We're here when you need us.


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

thank you for sharing his story with us. i wish i had magic words to make it all better.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

I am so very very sorry mama. I know that Soren Emery does indeed know how much he is loved and missed.

Much peace, love and strength to you and your family.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

It is in every word you write here, that Soren only knew LOVE from his mother. I wish there were an easier way through this and mostly that you didn't have to experience it at all. Sending so much love to you, M.







Soren


----------



## Guinevere (Apr 17, 2004)

I am so very sorry you've experienced the loss of your beautiful baby. It is terribly, completely, utterly unfair.









Guin


----------



## no5no5 (Feb 4, 2008)

Soren

I am so, so sorry.







You and your family is in my thoughts.


----------



## Samaria86 (Jan 17, 2008)

Soren

I am so sorry *hugs*


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

That made me bawl my eyes out. Blessings to you, your family, Soren and the journey of healing you all have to go through.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you for sharing the story of Soren's birth. I know after we lost Josie, I found it very important to share how Josie was born, before I got into a stage where I couldn't. I know now, looking back, that sharing the story then helped me immensely.

We are all here for you, mama. My heart is with you. XXX *HUGE, enormous hugs* XXXX


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

Soren is perfect, and those pictures are breathtaking. I love the ones of his foot in your hand. I wish I had thoughts of doing some of those...Much love to you on this difficult journey.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

What a beautiful little boy. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

What a beautiful little boy.


----------



## coffee.caugh (Apr 9, 2009)

what a beautiful little baby. i am so sorry for this happening to you.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

Beautiful pictures. I just love his name. Thank you for sharing your story, mama.







: I'm so very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. My heart goes out to you.
















Soren


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.








He is beautiful.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

He is so beautiful. I'm praying for your family.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

He's just so gorgeous mama. Thank you so much for sharing his beautiful pictures.

*ENORMOUS, enormous hugs and so much love to you* XXXXXXXX


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

oh mama, what a beautiful, precious baby boy. so much love to you and yours...


----------



## Kellyh_01 (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm so, so sorry you had to go through this. Your son is beautiful. I'm sure he felt how much he was loved.


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

There are absolutely no words to express the depth of sorrow I feel for you right now. Thank you for sharing your beautiful story. I wish more than anything that your story had a different, happier ending.

Soren is a beautiful baby...


----------



## sisteeesmama (Oct 24, 2008)

What a beautiful sweet boy. You picked the perfect name, too. I'm so so sorry for everything you've been through. He had so many precious months living inside you, he knew you, he knew he was loved.


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Soren is so beautiful.
What lovely photos.
You continue to be in my thoughts.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleepyheaded_Mama* 
It takes a long, loooooong time, but eventually you do get used to loving them where they are now, instead of where you _wish_ they were.

This is such a beautiful thought.


----------



## Sunshine4004 (Nov 17, 2006)

A beautiful name for a beautiful boy. He knew you loved him...he could feel it before he was born.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

I am so sorry.... I simply cannot fathom how hard this is. My heart is broken for you.


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

I had to come back and look at those pictures. What a beautiful, beautiful little boy.







How are you doing, mama?


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

he is gorgeous. I liked reading your birth story. His name is gorgeous as is he. I'm SO sorry.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

He is such a beautiful little boy! Thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. Soren is so beautiful.


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful name. He definitely was loved and will be missed.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## ChichosMama (Aug 20, 2004)

So beautiful.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm so so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Soren.


----------



## VeganCupcake (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh Mischevium, I'm so sorry. He's beautiful and I wish he had stayed earthside with you.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

What a beautiful boy mama. I'm so sorry he couldn't stay here with you.


----------

